# Helpful Tips for Writers



## Persephone (Aug 7, 2006)

Writing a story? A screenplay? A Poem? Or simply trying to post a reply to an RPG (which in TTF means co-authoring a story)? Stuck with grammar, spelling, or just in need of the right word to use? 

These are common problems faced by every writer and more often than not these problems create the frustration that kills the creativity. I think everyone who writes would agree that having a good compilation of methods, techniques, wordlists, or even just a basic how-to list would help tremendously. I've found many helpful links and tips on the net that I know many here would appreciate to read, and I would like to share them, and hope to get helpful tips back as well.  

If you got a tip or link that you think helps in writing, post it here.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 7, 2006)

My first tip -- (compiled from another forum)

*THE MANY WAYS OF SAYING "SAID"*​

A

awed
accused
assured
apologised
addressed
asked
advised
answered
added
agreed
argued
assisted
affirmed
acknowledged
applauded
advocated

B

belched
beseeched
boomed
bellowed
bowed
boasted
began
begged
beamed
butted-in
bantered

C

contested
consoled
chorused
complained
corrected
championed
cheered
cried
complemented
calculated
cackled
cautioned
continued
commented
conceded
complained
...(missing)

D

declared
dribbled
dismissed
demanded
denied
decided

E

eased
egged
exclaimed
excused
encouraged
enthused
effervesced
enticed
echoed

F

frowned
finished
fidgeted
fumbled
fumed

G

greeted
grinned
gulped
grumbled
groaned
giggled
gasped
glowered
gurgled
gleamed
guessed
guffawed
gawped

H

hoped
hailed
humoured
hesitated
hollered


I

indicated
inquired
informed
interrupted
insisted
instructed

K

(missing)

L

laughed
lumbered

M

muttered
moaned
mumbled
maintained
motioned
murmured
mentioned

N

nodded
noticed

O

offered
observed
objected
oscillated

P

pondered
panicked
puzzled
protested
pressed
piped up
proffered
pleaded
pardoned
postulated
proclaimed

Q

R

(missing)
rambled
returned
repeated
responded
ranted
raved
relented
rescinded
released
requested

S

slurped
slurred
smirked
snorted
stared
smiled
spoke
stormed
sang
shouted
screamed
squealed
scolded
shuddered
sighed
smarted
stated
suggested
spluttered
snapped
snarled
stressed
shrilled
stammered
screeched
summarised
shuffled
sobbed
sniffed
shrieked
swayed

T

tutted
threatened
teased
tittered
taunted

U

urged
ushered
uttered

V

ventured
vacillated

W

wondered
winked
worried
whinged
whined
wittered
warned
whispered
winced
waved
wailed

Y

yelled
yodelled


----------



## Mike (Aug 7, 2006)

For fantasy/ Science fiction writers:

"The Turkey City Lexicon"

(Most of it has nothing to do with sentence structuring/word-choice, but I found it very helpful)

Found at http://www.onspec.ca/guide_lexicon.php

Worth a look. Some things carry over to other genres as well.


----------

